# Grub bootet langsam mit eingelegter DVD

## DarkSpir

Hi,

ich habe ein unschönes Problem mit Grub, dass mir langsam etwas auf den Nerv geht.

Mein Laptop startet, das Bios lädt Grub, Grub zeigt an, dass es Stage 1.5 lädt, danach: Denkpause, bei der ich höre wie das DVD-Laufwerk anläuft. Sobald dieses auf Touren ist, zeigt Grub das Bootmenü an, ich bestätige den Eintrag, der mein System startet und ab dann geht es normal weiter.

Um die Zwangspause zwischen Stage 1.5 und Stage 2 zu unterbinden muss ich einfach nur dafür Sorge tragen, dass entweder keine DVD im Laufwerk liegt, die Laufwerksschublade offen ist oder dass eine CD im Laufwerk liegt (dann habe ich zwar trotzdem eine Zwangspause, aber eine Kürzere weil das Laufwerk die CD schneller als Solche erkennt und deshalb Grub schneller darauf zugreifen lässt).

Wie bekomme ich Grub dazu, dass es gar nicht erst auf dem DVD-Laufwerk nach... nach was auch immer sucht? Jemand ne Idee?

----------

## doedel

Ich hatte für sowas mal einen etwas unschönen Workaround gefunden, allerdings schon eine Weile her und ich weiss nicht, ob das mit heutigen grub-Versionen noch geht.

Ich habe im BIOS das CD Laufwerk auf NONE gesetzt. Linux hats trotzdem erkannt, aber Grub dachte, dass da nichts ist. Eigentlich dürfte aber Grub nur nach CD suchen, wenn er auch was von CD gesagt bekommt. Schmeiss mal das CD Laufwerk aus der device.map, falls drin.

----------

## DarkSpir

Also in der device.map ist es nich drin, darüber bin ich beim Googeln gestolpert und hab direkt nachgeschaut. Hätte ich vielleicht dazu sagen sollen.  :Smile: 

Das mit dem Bios ist eine gute Idee... nur weiss ich bei meinem System, dass dann auch definitiv Linux das DVD-Rom nicht mehr erkennt (das Ding war zeitweise mal defekt und beim Hersteller des Laptops zwecks Austausch/Reparatur und ich hatte dann nach dem Einbau des Ersatzlaufwerks vergessen es im Bios einzuschalten). Ich würde ja jetzt sagen: Egal, trotzdem eine gute Lösung. Aaaaber, wenn ich das Laufwerk mal benötige, dann weil die Frau etwas sehen will. Und wenn ich dann anfange jedesmal im Bios zu basteln, wird die immer ganz ungeduldig und eklig.  :Smile: 

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Frau

 

Was ist das? Essbar? Zum Trinken?   :Cool: 

----------

## DarkSpir

 *doedel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Frau 
> 
> Was ist das? Essbar? Zum Trinken?  

 

Du hast .jpg vergessen.  :Cool: 

----------

